# Am I failing my tortoise



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 21, 2015)

I can't tell if my tortoise is doing well! She hasn't had the correct lights and I found that out today. ( Only the basking light was incorrect because I don't have one )She won't eat or poop. All she does is sleep. Do I have to hibernate her? Am I failing her?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 21, 2015)

once you get the temperatures up to where she likes it you'll see a different tortoise trust me


----------



## dmmj (Nov 21, 2015)

stop beating yourself up and just fix the problems and things will change


----------



## Tom (Nov 21, 2015)

We need more info.

What is your set up like? What are your four temps? What heating and lighting are you using?

Show us a pic of the enclosure?

I will honestly answer your question, but I need more info. If it turns out that you are failing, we will help you to not fail anymore.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 21, 2015)

We all started just like you . So don't kick yourself . Just setup your enclosure right and your Tortoise will be fine.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 21, 2015)

Don't panic. Each and every one of us had issues with our torts at the beginning.

If it is not warm enough then the tort will definitely not eat, move, etc. She might want to hibernate., and if you haven't had her for long then please keep in mind that torts take time - and *a lot of time *- to adapt. They do not like change.

Please post pics of your tort and her enclosure. Good luck!


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 22, 2015)

Tom said:


> We need more info.
> 
> What is your set up like? What are your four temps? What heating and lighting are you using?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2015)

Ok. The pics help.

I see some things that could be improved, but I don't see failure here. You are trying and it looks like you have followed some typical pet store advice. Here are some suggestions for improvement:
1. You've been here a while, but it seems that you've missed all the warnings to not use the cfl type UV bulbs. That alone might be the source of your problem. Sometimes those bulbs burn their eyes. So much so, that they won't come out and eat and function. Turn that bulb off ASAP and return it to the pet store that sold it to you. Tell them why and what has happened. When they explain that that is an old problem that has been fixed, explain to them that the people making money off of those bulbs have lied to them, and the problem is NOT fixed.
2. Those stick-on dial type thermometers are not reliable or accurate. You need to KNOW your four temperatures so that you can adjust them if necessary. Get a remote-probed digital thermometer from Walmart or the garden center in your hardware store for about $10.
3. You need a better water bowl. Terra cotta plant saucers sunk into the substrate are cheap and work best.
4. Same with the food bowl. The sides are just too steep and tall.
5. You probably don't need night heat, but if you decide you do, "moon light bulbs" are not the way to go. You need a CHE set on a thermostat. Most of the time a RT is not going to need night heat in an indoor enclosure.
6. What is the temperature directly under your heat lamp? You need to know this and also be able to adjust it. Setting the heat lamp on a screen top might give you the results you need, but it might not too. There are multiple ways to solve this problem. You can buy a bigger bulb and put it on a rheostat so that you can simply dial in the correct basking temperature, or you can hang the light fixture from over head and simply adjust it up or down to get the correct basking temperature.
7. That enclosure is far too small. You need something much bigger.

All this and more is explained right here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
And here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

I know I've linked these threads for you before, but it looks like you listened to the pet store instead. Perhaps now that you are having some issues, you will be more receptive to this info.I think sometimes all this new info can be overwhelming and some people prefer to hear it from a person and have it all explained in person. I'm hoping that the threads here will make more sense to you now that you have some first hand experience with all the equipment and with setting up an enclosure. Please come back with questions after you read the threads.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 22, 2015)

Tom said:


> Ok. The pics help.
> 
> I see some things that could be improved, but I don't see failure here. You are trying and it looks like you have followed some typical pet store advice. Here are some suggestions for improvement:
> 1. You've been here a while, but it seems that you've missed all the warnings to not use the cfl type UV bulbs. That alone might be the source of your problem. Sometimes those bulbs burn their eyes. So much so, that they won't come out and eat and function. Turn that bulb off ASAP and return it to the pet store that sold it to you. Tell them why and what has happened. When they explain that that is an old problem that has been fixed, explain to them that the people making money off of those bulbs have lied to them, and the problem is NOT fixed.
> ...



Is she going to die of starvation?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Nov 22, 2015)

russiantortoisegirl said:


> Is she going to die of starvation?



Eventually, yes. But your situation is easy to remedy. Just follow the advice given above.


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2015)

russiantortoisegirl said:


> Is she going to die of starvation?



Hopefully not. That would take months for a tortoise.

I think you probably burned her eyes with that cfl UV bulb, and it will takes a few days to get better and for the tortoise to realize it doesn't burn anymore. You can do daily soaks, and you can also do some baby food soaks to get some nutrients into her. Mix half a jar of carrot human baby food into some warm water and soak your tortoise for 20-30 minutes in it. Then rinse and put her back in the enclosure.

Did you verify that your four temps are good?


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (Nov 22, 2015)

Tom said:


> Hopefully not. That would take months for a tortoise.
> 
> I think you probably burned her eyes with that cfl UV bulb, and it will takes a few days to get better and for the tortoise to realize it doesn't burn anymore. You can do daily soaks, and you can also do some baby food soaks to get some nutrients into her. Mix half a jar of carrot human baby food into some warm water and soak your tortoise for 20-30 minutes in it. Then rinse and put her back in the enclosure.
> 
> Did you verify that your four temps are good?


I have not yet been able to fix my temps so I can't yet verify yet


----------



## dmmj (Nov 22, 2015)

believe it or not tortoises are very hard to starve to death. it takes @ minimum weeks more likely month to happen. yes your tortoise could die of starvation but it's not likely to happen


----------



## Rafael Salinas (Feb 20, 2016)

Is your russian from petco??


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 20, 2016)

As far as I know torts can put up with hunger for long, very long.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2016)

Regarding Tom's #2 above, if you want even a general idea of the temperature, you would need to lower that gauge. Right now it's telling you the temperature about halfway up the side of the enclosure. You want to know the temperature down at tortoise level. But like Tom said, get rid of that type and use a digital.


----------



## russiantortoisegirl (May 22, 2016)

Rafael Salinas said:


> Is your russian from petco??


Yes, why?


----------



## Janelle Green (Oct 30, 2016)

russiantortoisegirl said:


> Yes, why?


Petco and petsmart sell wild caught tortoises that come with parasites and usually are sick just from what I've seen about people's tortoises they've bought from petco or petsmarts . Hope your tort is doing a lot better now!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi @russiantortoisegirl . How's your tort doing? Hope to hear things are better.

Please keep us updated.


----------

